# se siamo uno di loro



## pizzi

_Non tutti coloro che hanno i piedi piatti soffrono  di dolori alle ginocchia, ma *se siamo uno di loro* e corriamo molto possiamo  rischiare di avvertire qualche disturbo alla parte interna del ginocchio._

 Che ve ne pare?

piz


----------



## cercolumi

Direi "se siamo tra questi".


----------



## Spiritoso78

Concordo con Cerco; oppure potresti cambiarla un pelino:

...ma *se rientriamo in questa categoria* e pratichiamo molta attività fisica...........


----------



## pizzi

Preciso che ho trovato questa frase qui: http://www.oltresalute.com/disturbi/ortopedia/dolore-ginocchia.html

Disturbi dell'età  .


----------



## francisgranada

A me piacerebbe  (dal punto di vista "logico"): "siamo _uni _di loro" oppure "sono _uno/una_ di loro". Mah ...


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> A me piacerebbe  (dal punto di vista "logico"): "siamo _uni _di loro".



Dici sul serio?


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Dici sul serio?



Quasi  (per cui il condizionale "mi piacerebbe") ... Volevo solo dire che dal punto di vista strettamente "logico" o "grammaticale", il verbo _siamo _(1. pers. plurale) richiederebbe il plurale di _uno_. In alcune lingue questa "logica" funziona (qui non posso dare degli esempi perché sarei OT).


----------



## pizzi

Da dove lo mutueresti? Da _gli *uni* e gli altri_?


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Pizzi!  "Se siamo UNO di loro" direi che è accettabile se abbiamo in mente "se sono io, tu, lui, lei..." ecc. Come, p.es., invece di "Come va?" (in senso come va la tua vita) spesso sento dire "Come andiamo?" Che ne dici?


----------



## giginho

No, Piz, se siamo uno di loro mi inceppa il cervello (e non ci vuole molto....lo so, lo so) e non mi piace per nulla


----------



## pizzi

Sostituirei loro con essi, in funzione dimostrativa: 
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/esso/
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/loro/

E comunque il cervello s'intoppa anche a me, per la concordanza *tutti...uno di loro/essi*.


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Sostituirei loro con essi, in funzione dimostrativa:
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/esso/
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/loro/
> 
> E comunque il cervello s'intoppa anche a me, per la concordanza *tutti...uno di loro/essi*.



Ottimo! mi solleva non essere il solo con il cervello inceppato da questa frase!

Quoto la sostitutio tra loro ed essi!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Alla prima lettura della frase postata da piz non ho battuto ciglio. 
Poi c'è stato l'ottimo intervento di Francis.
Adesso non capisco più se la frase di piz sia corretta
Possibile uscita di sicurezza: "... se siamo fra questi sfortunati..."

Però il problema della "canonicità" della frase di piz rimane.

GS


----------



## VogaVenessian

pizzi said:


> _Non tutti coloro che hanno i piedi piatti soffrono  di dolori alle ginocchia, ma *se siamo uno di loro* e corriamo molto possiamo  rischiare di avvertire qualche disturbo alla parte interna del ginocchio._
> 
> Che ve ne pare?
> 
> piz


Non tutti coloro che hanno i piedi piatti soffrono di dolori alle ginocchia_; ma se abbiamo i piedi piatti_ e corriamo molto possiamo rischiare di avvertire qualche disturbo alla parte interna del ginocchio.
Così non mi si inceppa (il cervello)!


----------



## pizzi

Ovviamente non cercavo versioni decenti; ma in quel senso, quoto volentieri cercolumi e Spiritoso .

Voga, il tuo suggerimento pone quattro piedi piatti nella stessa frase, e forse sono un po' eccessivi .

GS e francis sono andati alla polpa dell'ancora irrisolto quesito .

piz


----------



## cercolumi

La frase fa inceppare il cervello anche a me, e mi fa piacere trovarmi in così buona compagnia. 
Credo che il problema vada ristretto al "Siamo uno di coloro che..." che, pur non essendo io ferrato in grammatica, mi restituisce la sensazione di essere scorretto.
Ho fatto una ricerca in google, per quanto ciò valga e "siamo uno" mi ha restituito numerosi risultati (da segnalare questa discussione nella prima pagina). Le pagine raccolte dalla ricerca erano però praticamente tutte a carattere mistico religioso (Siamo uno con il tutto/con il Signore, etc.) o sportivo (Siamo uno a zero) ambiti dove questo uso è accettabilissimo. Dovendo tuttavia indicare, in altri contesti, di essere una singolarità compresa in una moltitudine, è necessario dal mio punto di vista dire "Siamo tra.." con tutte le sue varianti (nel novero di/inclusi tra), "Siamo uno..." a mio giudizio, non funziona proprio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

Solo un'osservazione a margine.
Ci sono espressioni che non ci colpiscono finché non se ne discute l'accettabilità: una, pittosto comune in Italia, è "... ... siamo uno dei paesi più esposti alle invasioni di popoli... ...".

GS


----------



## cercolumi

Accidenti Giorgio, hai fatto crollare il mio impianto logico con una semplicità annichilente.
Chapeau. 
Ed in ogni caso fa sempre piacere essere confutati se questo ci avvicina alla comprensione.
Nonostante ciò la tua frase mi suona bene mentre quella in oggetto continua a suonarmi stonata. 
La stavo rileggendo. Sostituendo "coloro" ad esempio, con "uomini" questa stonatura scompare.
Che sia forse la ripetizione "coloro" e "loro" che non funziona?


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... "... siamo uno dei paesi più esposti alle invasioni di popoli... "



Secondo me, qui il senso di _uno _è un po' diverso da quello nella frase di Piz. "Siamo uno dei paesi" significa che tutti noi "formiamo/rappresentiamo"* un *(unico) paese tra tanti paesi. (Qui si userebbe "uno" al singolare anche in alcune lingue in cui esiste il plurale di uno).

Invece, nella frase in questione "se siamo uno di loro", _uno _si riferisce a *ciascuno *di noi (separatamente, a uno a uno) che soffre di dolori. (Qui si userebbe il plurale di "uno" in alcune lingue)

Forse sarà per questo che il tuo esempio pare  più accettabile ...


----------

